

Ask HN: Non-US standard funding documents? - BerislavLopac

There is a bunch of standardized documents for taking care of seed and VC funding without paying a fortune to lawyers, but all seem to be particular to the US (and primarily California). Does anyone know if there are similar sets available for other (Western) countries, and UK in particular?
======
BerislavLopac
Fred Wilson has made a convenient list of US-ones at
[http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/03/standardized-venture-
funding...](http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/03/standardized-venture-funding-
docs.html) (this is put as a comment to make the link clickable).

